# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Moteur de jeu pour C#

## Guyome41

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir quel moteur graphique me conseillez-vous pour le dveloppement de jeu en C# ?

J'ai pour habitude de dvelopper mes jeux en python avec le moteur pygame mais j'aimerai utiliser un moteur un peux plus performant car Pygame  l'air un peux  la traine et abandonn (dernire version date de 2009) j'avais donc pour ide de m'orienter vers XNA mais apparemment celui-ci a t abandonn par Microsoft...

J'ai lu sur le forum que MonoGame t une alternative  XNA mais si MonoGame est port de XNA j'ai peur de me lancer sur celui-ci pour l'avenir...

Je cherche donc un moteur graphique pour du 2D en particulier avec une simplicit dans le genre d'XNA.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## dancingmad

Bonjour,

Il n'y a presque pas de diffrence entre XNA et Monogame, en gnral le portage se fait instantanment ! Tu peux donc commencer ton jeu sous XNA et le porter plus tard, ou directement le faire sous Monogome, a n'a pas grande importance.

Sinon il y a Unity qui permet de faire de la 2D, mais il est un peu plus compliqu.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez peut tre vous pencher sur PySDL2 si le Python vous intresse. PySDL2 repose sur la nouvelle version de la SDL, alors que pygame repose sur SDL 1.2 (l'ancienne version).
Toutefois, il y a quelques diffrences. Aprs, comme toujours, si votre trip, ce n'est pas la programmation, vous pouvez vous orientez vers un Game Maker, aussi.

----------


## super_neon

Salut,

Je conseillerais fortement unity si tu veux des outils clef en main.
La version gratuite est largement suffisante pour faire un jeu en 2D. Tu peux voir la diffrence entre les licences ici.

Il y a de bon tuto qui expliquent comment le logiciel fonctionne. Tu peux commencer par ceux-l.

Au plaisir !

----------


## Guyome41

Merci super non mais non je ne veux pas utiliser un outil clef en main. Little White j'aimerai bien utiliser pysdl2 mais je n'arrive pas  l'installer.

----------


## LittleWhite

Sous Windows ?

----------

